# Valentines Day



## masta (Feb 1, 2007)

Looking for new ideas for a Valentines day gift for my sweetie.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 1, 2007)

How about a kit of YOUR favorite wine Masta. That's sure to make a splash with her - all over you that is!







How about a whole day of your undivided attention and affections - and a big box of chocolates, and a diamond necklace, and a dinner out and........


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 1, 2007)

What's your sweetie's interests? You may want to look around and enroll her (and yourself) in a class she would like, such as a cooking class or a wine/chocolate-tasting class.


My sweetheart loves stained glass, so two years ago I enrolled us together in a stained glass class, and she absolutely loved it!


----------



## masta (Feb 1, 2007)

Well her biggest interest is me



but that is a good thought since she looks to cook. Thanks Funky!


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 1, 2007)

How about sending her 11 roses! Then you can come wearing the 12th rose!


----------



## Francie (Feb 1, 2007)

My husband "kidnapped" me a couple of years ago. Totally arranged for my parents to come spend the night with the little ones, while he never told me where we were going--only what to pack!! 


(turns out we only drove 2 hours away and he took me to see Bon Jovi--my absolute favorite)


Goodluck!!!


Francie


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 1, 2007)

Take her to Atlantic City for the weekend. After a little gambling and dinner you can take her to Brulee for one of those $1000.00 brownies. They put gold dust on top and then spray top notch port into your mouth through a perfume looking bottle. 


http://www.bruleedesserts.com/CrystalMenu.aspx*Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Masta: If your wife is anything like mine, you could spend your entire life's savings on that one day for fur's, trips, fancey dinners and jewelry and it still won't mean as much as a cozey evening snuggled up with a good movie, a glass of wine and a bowle of popcorn. As long as she knows that she is everything to you, and you know it, I'm not sure the other stuff matters all that much. *Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## geocorn (Feb 1, 2007)

Jobe,


Sounds like we married the same woman. Congratulations!


It is quite amazing how our perspective on what's important changes as we age. I wish I could impart this wisdom to my kids.


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you have imparted your wisdom on your children as I have mine, as our parents did us, and just like us, it will take them 40+- years to figure it out.


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 1, 2007)

masta, I agree with jobe and george. You know I was joking about spending a grand on a brownie right?






it was on the news today. crazy



*Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## James (Feb 1, 2007)

George, Jobe,


We impart those values to our children by walking the walk ourselves. As parents there is only so much you can do to effect your childrens life. You for sure can't tell them what to do. All we can do is set the example. And as a father of older children (18,22,24) it is a joy when you realize that they were watching.


I hope I'm not preaching - my humble opinion.


----------



## masta (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone and the wife and I really don't spend much on gifts so I was just trying to brainstorm some new ideas for something special.


Yup that is crazy......


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2007)

I like Francie have young ones and the most important thing would be
just to get away for a couple of hours to go out to eat and have a few
drinks. I love my kids dearly but we do not get the chance but maybe 3
or 4 times a yeart to do something alone. but not spend a lot of money.


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 2, 2007)

Something else I did for my wife this past year, masta. I play hockey, and she's my biggest (and only) fan. So to show my appreciation of her, I took her to an NHL game (Columbus Blue Jackets vs Chicago Blackhawks). I didn't tell her what we were doing until after she opened her present, which was a Blue Jackets jersey. 


We stopped at a Irish pub after the game and had some _great_ fish and chips, but the best part was spending the weekend together (and her being surprised).


----------



## Funky Fish (Feb 2, 2007)

Or, you could just get up early, serve her breakfast in bed, and let her curl up with a book for the day while you prepare lunch, supper, and just generally wait on her.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 2, 2007)

If we could this is what I would like to do for the weekend, go to Messina Hof Winery and Resort. Stay at the bed an breakfast, enjoy the wines and the restaurant. I'll bet Angell Wine may have been there?


http://www.messinahof.com/index.html


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong with flowers -- a dozen roses, any color, especially_delivered to her in front of her friends or co-workers_! That tells all her friends/co-workers how special SHE is to have a thoughtful guy like YOU!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 3, 2007)

How about a surprise picnic with all her favorite foods and wine. Pack it up in a big basket with with everything you'll need along with a blanket and picnic in the livingroom. =)

Women love men who can plan a good date. It makes them feel loved and appreciated.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 3, 2007)

#1. Women dig it when whatever it is you do shows that you put loads of thought into it. (Thought about them, not you.



)
#2. If you are going to do something, make all the arrangements, from reservations to kid care. Do it right away and then let her know that there is a plan &amp; EVERYTHING is being handled.
#3. The good women don't require large sums of money be spent, but like I said, they really dig it



when it reflects that you've been thinking about them.


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 3, 2007)

Sign her up for the next "Top Chef "


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 3, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> If we could this is what I would like to do for the weekend, go to Messina Hof Winery and Resort. Stay at the bed an breakfast, enjoy the wines and the restaurant. I'll bet Angell Wine may have been there?
> 
> 
> http://www.messinahof.com/index.html




Believe it or not ain't been there yet. We did stay at Kiepersol Winery once. The place was nice. I was impressed.


http://www.kiepersol.com


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyday is Valentines Day when he says "I love you"

You can't beat that.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 3, 2007)

Angell, Looks nice there. Texas has alot to offer!! Ramona















*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I went to get the mail the other day and there was a post card ad for a diamond heart necklace at the jewlery store, I have never bought my wife (ex) diamonds before, but now there is a necklace on the way to Tennessee for Valentines day, we were divorced this year after 29 years together and three great children, I didn't want a divorce and I may have a chance of her coming back, but its going to be a while. She was here last week and it has been hard after she left.
Back on the subject I'm going with the diamond heart necklace and a card I made on the computer with a picture of us on our honeymoon on the back.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 3, 2007)

Good Luck AAASTINKIE...I truely hope tihngs work out for you....


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 3, 2007)

I say get on the next plane to Tennessee and stand at her door naked, with nothing on but a diamond necklace for her (no pockets)............. 









*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Feb 3, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck Frank.


----------



## ms.spain (Feb 3, 2007)

AAASTINKIE said:


> Well, I went to get the mail the other day and there was a post card ad for a diamond heart necklace at the jewlery store, I have never bought my wife (ex) diamonds before, but now there is a necklace on the way to Tennessee for Valentines day, we were divorced this year after 29 years together and three great children, I didn't want a divorce and I may have a chance of her coming back, but its going to be a while. She was here last week and it has been hard after she left.
> Back on the subject I'm going with the diamond heart necklace and a card I made on the computer with a picture of us on our honeymoon on the back.


Oh, man! I'm tearing up here reading this! That's got to be one of the sweetest things I've ever read.
Hoping that in a short time you will have your Lady Love back!


----------



## ms.spain (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's a couple of suggestionsfor Valentine's day. Maybe something your partner collects? OR Maybe something that will remind her of her mother or Grandmother- like an embroydried(spelling?) piece, an antique quilt, old lace- you can find pieces like this in little antique shops, or Ebay.We gals are, for the most part, very sentimental, and nostalgiac!




Maybe a gift basket filled with a her favorite chick flick on DVD, a box of tissues, chocolate truffles, a nice fluffy throw to curl up in, popcorn, and a bottle of her favorite wine(or a box of her favorite tea, if she's a tea drinker).


As long as she knows it came from your heart, she'll love it!


Hey, i get excited if my hubby cleans the kitchen!


----------



## Pepere (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm on a plane to Tenn. with gift in hand along with a dozen long stems, red of course.






I don't know about the naked part as suggested by Jobe (in my case at least that wouldbe one ugly site) but I wish you all the best Frank.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 4, 2007)

Frank has been my Best Friend since I met him on the Forum. Everything about him comes directly from the heart. I talk to him everyday and he is always thinking of others and what he can do to make them happy. *Frank is a Valentine*.



I hope that in time that his wife will come back and they will live happily ever after. 





Ramona



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 4, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> *Frank </font>is a Valentine</font>*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once in a lifetime your paths cross with someone like that....I always look forward to his Personal Posts in AAASTINKIE IS HERE and will learn a little more about this very diverse person and see what I can learn...He is very unique...cooks, cans, makes wine, maple syrup, and much more and a very loving family man....

We are all blessed to be able to touch this man....even if it is just here on the Forum....


----------



## James (Feb 6, 2007)

Good luck in Tenn.


----------



## sally3 (Feb 7, 2007)

If she has a pulse and is drawing breath, she has to be touched by your
sincereity. I hope it works for you because you seem to want
it. If it doesn't...it is definitely HER LOSS! You are
Prince Charming on this venture and I hope it works for you. With
all due respect to "Jobe" please don't show up naked at her
doorstep. ..bad idea and reeks of restraining orders. X O Sally


----------



## masta (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok today was Valentines Day and with a winter storm hitting our area I took the day off since school was canceled and the kids were homeand my sweetie was scheduled to work. Spent a good part of the day scraping the ice/slop off the driveway so it wouldn't be a mess tonight as the temperature drops into the teens. 


I ended up getting her a genuine David (Big Papi) Ortiz #34 RED SOX jersey and she loved it! She bought me a nice sweatshirt with a quote from Jim Cramer on it and a big box of dark chocolates.


The best part of the day was dinner and it was unbelievable! Beef tenderloin stuffed with a seafood stuffing (shrimp, peppers, onions,cayenne pepper), garlic mashed potatoes with wild mushroom gravy, and sautéed asparagus.


Wine was a bottle of Robert Mondavi Private Selection 2003 Merlot I have had in the cellar since Xmas 2005. 


It was an awesome meal and was very special to share it with the person who ismore than just my wife, she is my best friend, my lover, and the one person I know I can count on and lean on no matter what!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2007)

I brought home some King Crab legs for my honey, her 2nd favorite food
next to Soft Shell Crabs which are out of season. So this was the next
best thing. I got home from work which took 1 1/4 hours instead of the
1/2 hour due to the weather and a bunch of people who I swear never
drove in snow (actually 2 1/2" of sleet and not one snow flake) and
pulled out the snow blower and did the driveway. Fired up the big pot
and cooked them legs up. She was thrilled! The card and the truffles
didnt hurt either!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 14, 2007)

Masta, Emeril would be envious!! That looks mouth-watering. I just decided on meat and potatoes. A rib eye with mushroomsfor Curtis and a baked potato and a sirloinburger for me!! But it will taste extra good with his company(he will be home by 7, usually by 10) and a bottle of Napa Valley 713 Cabernet that he has hidden away since that was the hottest wine going at his store over the holidays. I was going to get him a card but as usual I waited until the last minute as did everyonelse....they were standing 3 deep in the card isle...lol.....I might just write a poem for him!!










You all have a wonderful evening, whatever you do with your sweeties....Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2007)

We decided on a road trip today....left the house at 7:30 this AM and -24*F...[we just got the heater fixed in the old caddy and wanted to try it out...heat is good!!!!]

We headed down to where we use to live to run some errands at old stomping grounds..stocked up on goodies from old familiar places....

Stopped at Friends place, dropped off a case of wine and some late Christmas gifts, picked up 10 empty cases of wine bottles, 15 pounds of frozen Chokecherries for the 'Wine-Cause' then met a few friends for lunch...It was wonderful to see old friends.....Friends are always your friends..even if miles separate you.

We had French Dip and Hungarian Mushroom soup.....

Was good to get home...popped a bottle of bubbly and enjoyed some left-overs from lunch...

Life is good in de-tundra....


----------



## Coaster (Feb 15, 2007)

We did fillet mignon on the grill, bacon wrapped shrimp, Thai noodles, and a shrimp/cucumber/wild greens salad. For dessert we had chocolate silk pie. We had a bottle of Korbel Brut Rose (my favorite bubbly).


I wanted to thank Ramona for tuning me onto
http://www.messinahof.com/index.htmlwe'llbe going there next week for a night to celebrate our 12th wedding anniversary.


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 15, 2007)

Coaster, you are welcome and congratulations on your 12th. Please take pictures and give us the details...well most of the details. I want to go there someday myself.


Ramona


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 15, 2007)

Ended up working later than expected and with our weather/snow the roads were a speed range of 35-40 miles per hour. So, it took me a little overtwo hours to get home, usually takes me one hour. But, made it safe!
My husband had a hot meal of cardboard pizza, two purchased bottles of red wine, a snicker bar and peanut M&amp;M's, Oh! and his six pack of beer, he's not a wine drinker, when I got home. 


I placed a candle in the middle of the table, handed him his Valentines Day card, Nebraska Sweatshirt, hat, and gloves. And, we had a nice quiet pizza party between the two of us.It was Grand!


He's a very special man, and if you believe in soul mates, That's us!


----------



## Pepere (Feb 16, 2007)

JS:


You had all the food groups coverd. Pizza, beer, wine and chocolate, shared with the one you love. It don't get no better than that.


----------

